# Toughbuilt Sawhorses?



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

These are better:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...X&ei=aJeKTdCLB42usAPFnOj9Bw&ved=0CIgBEPMCMAc#


----------



## summerspa (Sep 15, 2011)

I got a couple of the sawhorses from Sears a couple of months ago...will be getting a couple more.
Like the built in 2x holders...I put a couple of stringers through them with notches cut out and the put 2x4s in the notches to make a raised work surface...works great.
The only downside to me is they aren't designed to mate a 2x on the top, and 2x4x sit flush in the grooves...so I have to watch where I cut.

And I got a couple of the toughbuilt cliptech pouches....VERY handy...I can move a pouch from one side of the belt to the other in about 5 seconds.
The cell phone holder they sell is really good too, just doesn't use the cliptech clips, it uses a standard spring clip.


----------



## silvertip (Aug 28, 2011)

I concur with Rust Bucket. Trojans will last a lifetime. Strong like Bull too. And you can make them as long as you want. They are also very portable. I find them perfect for prepainting base, etc... A stupid simple design... Why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*saw horses*

I will side with RUSTBUCKET i love my trogens. They are sturdy asheck, way versitlile, will accept all kinds of 2xs and fold up nice and small.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

fjn said:


> I will side with RUSTBUCKET i love my trogens. They are sturdy asheck, way versitlile, will accept all kinds of 2xs and fold up nice and small.


Those are pretty sweet. I had never seen those before. On amazon.com there is a guy that has a picture of 2 bunks of lumber + him standing on top. Pretty impressive.

Having the adjustability of different length 2x's would be nice too.


----------



## silvertip (Aug 28, 2011)

Buy them Spencer and you won't regret it. They are a bit pricey, but I think they will outlive me... They come in 2 heights by the way. I have both. I would buy the taller ones if you only buy one set...Happy Horsing around!


----------



## silvertip (Aug 28, 2011)

And Dirty white boy and Griz are just jealous and insecure about buying "The Big Trojans". But don't worry as they do ship with a jug of lube... unlabeled...Cheers!


----------



## summerspa (Sep 15, 2011)

*Toughbuilt died, Trojan to the rescue*

Followup on my earlier post about the Toughbuilt sawhorses with a little history.
I've been subcontracting to build shipping crates on-site for the US NAVY.
Not monster big crates, but for shipping and handling aircraft carrier launch and recovery equipment...stuff like catapult and arresting gear equipment...rather heavy for its size. (some photos in here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/106338834595233608122/albums )
I use quite a bit of 4x6, 4x4, and 2x6 in the custom made pallets with full sheathing.
When I first got the Toughbuilt they were working ok, but after 20+ pallets the legs started to get really loose, scary loose.

So I went online and ordered two sets of the taller Trojans.
I LOVE THEM.
I put a couple of notched 2x6's 12 feet long, with notched 2x4's across them to make a 5x12 (foot) assembly table. No rocking, no wiggling.
Then I just pop them apart and throw everything back in the truck.

FYI, the company has been acquired by Guardian Fall.
When I did my online order their new web page took my money and generated a sales receipt and then just filed it away...never notified sales that there was an order to ship. They were very apologetic when I did a followup call...sent me some safety sunglasses and I nice dayglo green t-shirt.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> the ribbed one's?


I put the ribbed ones on inside out for my pleasure!!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

They are okay. One of the guys I worked with had them. I liked my Plastic/Alum Fat Maxx better.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

if you get the trojans smash down the ribets that hold them together or they will scratch up the truck bed when you slid them in 
i have 8 sets most were got when they were made by a co out of iowa.
the new co was told about the ribets. have not seen a new set to see if they changed them.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Pete, I've had the same experience with the toughbuilts. I'm still using my (just yesterday in fact) but they wobble like crazy now.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

I have attempted to entirely redesign what a saw horse is and does. Let me know what you think:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

jcs1984 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Toughbuilt sawhorses?
> I saw them at a local yard, they look well built besides the handle and fold up small.
> For only $40 a piece they seem like a decent deal.
> My only concern would be accidently cutting into them and leaving sharp metal edges?


These are the biggest muda fuffa POS things i've ever bought (and returned).


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

jcs1984 said:


> I think Sears sells them.
> The ends don't pull out, I think they are made to put a 2 x 4 in them to screw down a table.
> 
> I'm going to pick a few up tomorrow and give them a try.


Sawhorses or condoms?:laughing:


----------

